# Rams Horn Fastback



## Phoebeandlilly (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

the chrome looks really bad and probably all of it needs to be re-chromed or replaced with original parts. Great project. Probably a value on it is about $200. I bought one in similar but slightly better condition for $200


----------



## vuniw (Jul 12, 2015)

Pretty rough but I might be interested if you have an idea on price.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 13, 2015)

That chrome is worse than mine was, but mine cleaned up pretty well. Around here in the midwest bikes didn't survive. That would still be a $400 bike here. A junky base Stingray can still bring $200.
I'd do some test cleaning on some of the chrome just to see how it will clean up. Soak a rag in Apple cider vinegar and lay it on the fenders for an hour or so. Do the same with the wheels. Then wipe them down and see what it looks like. Might surprise you.

I'm taking my barn (basement find, actually) find Rams Horn and just making a nice survivor level rider out of it. Too expensive to fully restore and would cost more than I could ever sell it for.


----------



## Phoebeandlilly (Jul 13, 2015)

I have no interest in restoring it myself. Please make an offer if interested.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 13, 2015)

pm sent with offer


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 14, 2015)

I was just suggesting to do that to get an idea of the condition of the chrome. If you can show that it will clean up, then you can get more for it.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 14, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## Phoebeandlilly (Jul 15, 2015)

Roanoke, Va


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 15, 2015)

---------------------------------


----------

